# CLUTCH HELP PLEASE



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

hi there got a new clutch fitted in october last year its an exeddy 40% uprated with r32 gtr plate bought from the nice guys at rb done less than 1000 miles and clutch biting point now at top of peddle and slips like mad in every gear can get a bit of kick out of first but slipps so bad. spoke to rb they said to bring it in but just wondering if anyone can think of anything else as £500 for a nother fitted is just not in my budget at the moment cheers guys.


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

please help guys any advice welcome


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lots of discussions about this on this site.


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

cheers mate checked this in a search but only found people asking for whats the best to fit and not so much if anything about my problem.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

If you launch the car alot I guess it's knackered already :nervous:
I stocker only needs a handfull of decent launches and she's knackered  
Can't you refresh this one with a new ferodo plate?


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

freakazoid3 said:


> If you launch the car alot I guess it's knackered already :nervous:
> I stocker only needs a handfull of decent launches and she's knackered
> Can't you refresh this one with a new ferodo plate?


yes this should work but i got the clutch from rb it was there greedy upgrade for the r33 gtst so should be good. yes there is other issues but if this clutch is as supplied by rb even though they didnt fit it would there be any warrenty even with doing less than 1000 miles. a new plate should do the job but whats the chance of a replacement do you think. the issue with the clutch is that i have had work done on the car and there is a possibility that the same clutch hasnt gone back in. ofcourse if this is the case then heads will role but assuming all is what it should be. what do you guys think.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

1000 miles seems a very very short lifespan for an uprated clutch. Get it out and check it yourself.
If it hasen't been abused or dragraced a lot it shouldn't be worn out yet...:nervous:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

my osg clutch only did about 5k miles and had one drag launch and failed, it turned out to be the springs on the cover plate giving up the ghost, plate was an older one but guess just wore out from sitting there then being used again 

Cost me £800 for refresh kit the other week.

I severely doubt there will be a warranty unless there is a fault with the clutch. it is one of those things that you have to prove that it is faulty. Which sucks big time! Part of the fun of GTR ownership! :s


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

ok guys thanks for all your views and replies


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Clutch again*

Right then boys and girls it's been a while now but problems again, I sometimes struggle to get the gears sometimes it's fine other times it's impossible. On a few occasions now I have been going down the motorway at say around 60mph then try to drop into 4th or 3 rd gear and it won't have none of it , I then have to pull on to hard shoulder stop the car still running mind then engage first gear and away I go problem free till next time. Now then has anyone experienced this please reply guys asap I really need to sort it. No matter how small you think your info is please give me some insight, thanks in advance.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

sounds like the clutch plate is completely fried ? , check your clutch fluid ........ has it gone down ???

maybe the clutch wasnt bleed properly in the first place ?

is the clutch fluid leaking some were ?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Clutch pedal box cracks on the GTS as its only spot welded together in 4 places, take a look at that


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Had an exeddy twin fitted to my r33 cost over 1300 quid fitted took it on the drag strip and slipped all the way up the track....
phoned exedy up and all i got was: are you using NOS (no) eeerrrmmm,,, how much power is the engine (600) at the fly....eeermmmm...No help what so ever. in the end had to sell it for peanuts...what a waste of money.
went for a secondhand triple plate Nismo.:runaway:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I had an exedy single last about 2000 miles! ... twin is the only way to go.


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

is the clutch still slipping?
if not, it sounds like its not fully disengaging, as has been said, check clutch fluid level, change the fluid, make sure it is fully bled. if the problems still occur, try another clutch slave cylinder


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

Cheers for the info guys it doesn't slip anymore but sometimes it smells I will check fluid today. Don't know if it matters but I'm running around 370.5 bhp atfw / 321 atrw.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

torra said:


> Had an exeddy twin fitted to my r33 cost over 1300 quid fitted took it on the drag strip and slipped all the way up the track....
> phoned exedy up and all i got was: are you using NOS (no) eeerrrmmm,,, how much power is the engine (600) at the fly....eeermmmm...No help what so ever. in the end had to sell it for peanuts...what a waste of money.
> went for a secondhand triple plate Nismo.:runaway:


Would say for 600 at the fly that there was another issue as the twin can normally cope with that


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> Would say for 600 at the fly that there was another issue as the twin can normally cope with that


same as us the twin plate clutch can hold 600bhp but exedy said it's the map/power BHP curve they cant hold responsible...this is the video of my (((((((OLD CAR)))))))

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY CLUTCH FAILED


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

its been 2 years!


You first had a issue with your clutch 2 years ago? 

So what has happened since? 

Was the clutch replaced in the last 2 years? Or did it fix itself maybe? This sounds more like a gearbox issue maybe?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> its been 2 years!
> 
> 
> You first had a issue with your clutch 2 years ago?
> ...


Just saying my point of view...no need to be a cocky about it or hard on the internet you fool 

((((((RYAN TORRA SON)))))))

:GrowUp:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

torra said:


> Just saying my point of view...no need to be a cocky about it or hard on the internet you fool
> 
> ((((((RYAN TORRA SON)))))))
> 
> :GrowUp:



What are you going on about? 

At what point have i spoke to you? 

I have pointed out to the chap who has had issues that it has been 2 years since his last post asking for help. He has now turned back up asking for help again! People will be confused who have not read the dates on the forum. 

DO YOU NOT THINK IT IS WISE TO POINT OUT THE FACT THAT HE HAS NOT REPLIED IN 2 YEARS FOR OTHERS TO SEE AND IF YOU READ MY POST PROPERLY I HAVE ASKED "WHAT HAS HAPPENED IN THE LAST 2 YEARS" 

P.s, thanks for abusing me with name calling. Your Mrs was calling me some daft names also yesterday while i was sorting her out for you.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> What are you going on about?
> 
> At what point have i spoke to you?
> 
> ...



WELL ALL I CAN SAY 1S AGEN GOT A GOOD TELLING OFF BY ME DAD (((((I GET YOU NOT 2 YEARS AGO THE POST AWWWWW MAN I LOOK LIKE A REET DAFT CXXT NOW WELL THATS WOT DRINK DUS TO YOU NOW ME DAD DUZ NOT WONT ME ON THE GTROC AM NOT SURPRISED LOL 



RYAN TORRA SON FOR THE LAST TIME HA HA HA


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi guys and girls, just to clear things up the clutch got replaced 2 yrs ago with a new one and the problem was occasional I have covered probibly 1600 miles since and the issue is genrally going down gears ie. 5th gear at say 60mph on motorway if I try to drop to 4th or r3d it won't go in gear I then have to slow down to around 30mph then it will go in gear. Hope this clears things up and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You should be able to change gears without a clutch and by just matching the revs and forcing the lever.


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

Tried that mate and it won't have it aespecially going down the gears


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Have u checked it has enough oil in the box? Have u tried changing the gearbox oil?


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

) Motorsport did all the work so I can only presume everything is good in that department


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

Opps I meant) motorsport


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

skyline.g.a.f. said:


> ) Motorsport did all the work so I can only presume everything is good in that department


It's easily overlooked. Id check just so u can rule out the last of the cheap fixes


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Check clutch disengament first... Start car, press the cluthpedal down put her in first and keep the pedal down and see if she starts to creep forwards within 20 seconds or so, if she does then the clutch itself is ok but the disengament isn't


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

Cheers for that freakazoid sounds interesting


----------

